# Seamless Slippers



## Moe C (Jul 31, 2011)

I've come up with an old stand-by, rib/garter slipper, without seams. Knit toe-to-heel, or heel-to-toe. The closest to both of them I can find online are:
Toe-to-heel:
http://crys-rants.blogspot.ca/2009/01/slipper-pattern.html

Heel-to-toe:
http://www.knittingonthenet.com/patterns/slippersseamless.htm

Mine are both different. My heel-to-toe doesn't require any picking up of sts. The toe-to-heel has a 3-needle bind off, which is not a seam in my book. Circular, or dpns, required for both.

These are templates for avoiding seams; I haven't included yarn weights, gauge, or needle sizes. Modifications, such as reinforced soles, can easily be incorporated. The number of sts I've used follows the old pattern I have from Mary Maxim29/30 sts.


----------



## NonzNitZen (May 9, 2015)

How would you add a reinforced sole? Somehow make it a double thickness? I'd love to know... thanks!


----------



## docdot (Jul 11, 2013)

Hooray! That's my own Grannie's knit slippers :thumbup: 

She taught me to run 2 strands of yarn on the sole. I once made a pr. in humongous rug yarn--Oh, HO, did that yarn s t r e t c h!!


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

Are these the "corncob" slippers?


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

How sweet, thanks for sharing


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

really cute


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank you :-D


----------



## Gwen in L.A. (May 28, 2011)

Very grateful for these! Thank you!
Will be knitting for myself and other chemo patients.


----------



## Wellseasoned (Oct 16, 2014)

When knitting slippers and then felting them some recommend painting on latex to the sole to increase durability. Another suggestion is to Use blanket stitch a soft suede sole. 
I haven't used non felted slippers, but certainly felting makes them very robust. I choose not to wear them outside thus making their 'life' longer.


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Thank you for the improvisation on what I know as the "grandma slippers"


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

LindaLu said:


> Are these the "corncob" slippers?


No.
Corncob slippers can also known as checkerboard slippers.
There has been discussions on this technique previously here on KP
http://www.woolworks.org/patterns/slippers.txt


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Very nicely done. Great pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

How wonderful. Thanks!


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

I have made So many "Granny" slippers, but never thought to do the toe in the round. Thank you for sharing your improvements!


----------



## Moe C (Jul 31, 2011)

NonzNitZen said:


> How would you add a reinforced sole? Somehow make it a double thickness? I'd love to know... thanks!


You can just double up the yarn, like docdot, or do some variation of a slip stitch reinforcement. The way I do that is work 1st, slip 1st. Next rnd or row would be SL1, work 1, although I've seen instructions where the second row is just worked even, no sl. I do the SL on every row and it creates a double thickness. It has to be done fairly loosely or it'll narrow up the sole.

I forgot to mention, with my slipper pattern, a pompom is optional.


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

very nice ...


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

These are the slippers my husband's Oma made by the dozens, in every size, and color, using whatever yarn that was available!!! A neighbor taught her, glad to see the pattern written down and being passed along !


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Nice slippers!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you .


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Nice slippers


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks for these useful slipper patterns .


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

How nice! Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## ics (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## CBB (Sep 12, 2014)

This is an example of the very first knitting project I ever finished. My teacher wanted her new students to have something short and uncomplicated, but wearable, to make. The lesson included learning how to read knitting instructions. I was 12. One of the most important things I learned was to make the stitches on the barrel of the needle. One of this first pair was knitted tightly, on the points, and so much smaller than the other as to be unwearable. What a trip down Memory Lane.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Moe C (Jul 31, 2011)

NonzNitZen wrote:
How would you add a reinforced sole?

I neglected to say, when I use the slip st type of padding on the sole, I can do a rib sole or what looks like a seed st sole, but not a garter. I've tried variations of slipping & knitting & purling, yarn this way & that, but can't get a garter st pattern. If anybody knows how, please tell me.
So, to make the sole uniform, I do the seed-look over the entire slipper (sole). Here's a pic of one that has part rib and part seed reinforcing, so you can see what they look like.


----------



## Moe C (Jul 31, 2011)

I began a heel-to-toe slipper today and started knitting in the round, like a sock toe, so figured if the instructions weren't clear enough for me (after a few months), they would be confusing for most others. To clarify that it is worked back & forth at the beginning, I've added "Turn" at the end of each row. Because it's cast on like a sock toe, the tendency is to knit in the round.
I've attached a new recipe.


----------



## mgt44 (Jun 28, 2011)

thank you thank you thank you


----------



## Moe C (Jul 31, 2011)

You're welcome.
Here's what should be my final clarification for the heel-to-toe pattern, which can be a bit confusing:


----------



## SouthernKnitter (Oct 24, 2015)

Thank you; I was looking at slipper patterns today. This is just what I need.


----------



## soso (Jun 16, 2014)

Thannk you


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

I luv these!!! Used to make these when I was a kid     thank you for posting


----------



## RedK (Jul 26, 2015)

There really cute thank you for sharing


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks for sharing


----------

